# usa to ireland adapter



## johnnyg (12 Dec 2007)

have been given a dslite as a present from america but it comes with the american plug, can anyone direct me to where i can get an adapter to use in ireland, 
cheers


----------



## ClubMan (12 Dec 2007)

Is the plug attached to a transformer that accepts 100-240V? If so then you can just snip off the _US _plug and wire on an _Irish _one. If not (e.g. transformer or device only accepts 100/110V) then you need a step down 240V to 110V transformer (try _Maplin, Peats _etc.) and plugging it into the _Irish _mains directly will probably destroy it.


----------



## Mpsox (13 Dec 2007)

Alternatively, if you or anyone you know is passing through an airport over the next week, you'd usualy pick one up for less then a tenner in duty free


----------



## addob (13 Dec 2007)

I had the same problem when I bough mine in Canada this summer, easy solution, you can buy on on ebay for about 5 euro.

addob


----------



## myate (13 Dec 2007)

Step down transformers can be expensive...but most camera/games consoles have 100-240V transformers attached so just need the plug changed.


----------



## ClubMan (13 Dec 2007)

Mpsox said:


> Alternatively, if you or anyone you know is passing through an airport over the next week, you'd usualy pick one up for less then a tenner in duty free


A plug adaptor - yes. A step down transformer - doubt it. However chances are all that is required here is a new plug.


----------



## angel40 (13 Dec 2007)

They sell transformers in Atlantic Home Stores, I purchased one last year for my ds lite which was purchased in the US. Costs about 20 euro


----------



## kellysayers (13 Dec 2007)

got one in woodies  yesterday €6.50. You should have power adapter so only plug changer needed.


----------



## ClubMan (13 Dec 2007)

People are variously talking about _USA _to _Irish _plug adaptors and step down transformers here without making it clear which they are referring to!


----------



## kellysayers (13 Dec 2007)

I got plug adapter sorry for the confusion Clubman


----------



## johnnyg (13 Dec 2007)

Hi Clubman, the plug is part of the AC adapter: input is AC120V 60Hz 4W, Output DC 5.2V 450mA.

Kellysavers: what was the name of the product and did this work for the dslite console?


----------



## ClubMan (14 Dec 2007)

johnnyg said:


> Hi Clubman, the plug is part of the AC adapter: input is AC120V 60Hz 4W, Output DC 5.2V 450mA.


Don't plug it into the _Irish _mains even with a plug adaptor so or you will destroy it and/or the connected device! If it's 120V only then it won't work here without a stepdown transfomer. Note that these are often bulky, can run hot and can be expensive. [broken link removed]. Might be easier to see if you can get a compatible replacement 240V transformer/power supply.

Update: as far as I can see the power supply may use a special connector so it might be easiest to look for a 240V one on _eBay _or the like. Or maybe just one of the _USB _charging cables that seem to be available.


----------



## johnnyg (17 Dec 2007)

Thanks clubman


----------



## kellysayers (17 Dec 2007)

Mine was just a plug adapter as I had power transformer with machine, no good to you I'm afraid. Smyths do sell replacement transformers (power adapters) so maybe one of those would do the trick.


----------



## ClubMan (17 Dec 2007)

I'd try _eBay _for a replacement 240V power supply maybe.


----------



## Confuzed (17 Dec 2007)

kellysayers said:


> got one in woodies yesterday €6.50. You should have power adapter so only plug changer needed.


 

Was this called an ac/dc adapter by any chance? Want to make sure I get the right one!


----------



## pavlov (13 Aug 2008)

Bought a camera in Canada recently and need an adaptor to recharge the battery. I'm still confused as to what I need to get.

The blurb from the operating instructions says "This battery charger operates on AC between 110V and 240V... When connecting to an AC supply outside  USA/Canada, use a plug adaptor to suit the AC outlet configuration".

So...am I correct in thinking that I just need a plug adaptor and not one of these step-down transformers?

Thanks,
P


----------



## ClubMan (13 Aug 2008)

Yes - you just need a (_US _to _Irish_) plug travel adaptor.


----------



## mathepac (13 Aug 2008)

pavlov said:


> ...
> So...am I correct in thinking that I just need a plug adaptor and not one of these step-down transformers?
> ...


Yes, a 2-pin to 3-pin plug adapter is all you need.

The majority of consumer electronic devices have in-built transformers that adjust to line-voltages, which can be confirmed by the RTFM instruction, as carried out by your good self.


----------



## WaterSprite (13 Aug 2008)

[Post answering wrong question - about DS rather than the Q asked as the thread went on - sorry]

Sprite


----------



## Nicky (18 Aug 2008)

Good morning All,
Has anybody known where can I buy the cheapest 2-pin to 3-pin plug adapter, or a company that can cut 2-pin plug off and fit 3-pin plug to my adapter, please ?
Thanks in advance
Nicky


----------



## ClubMan (18 Aug 2008)

Nicky said:


> or a company that can cut 2-pin plug off and fit 3-pin plug to my adapter, please ?


Can you not wire a plug yourself!?! I'll do this for you for €50 if you like.


----------



## jenzz (18 Aug 2008)

A DS will not work with just a plug adapter  -  tried & tested as we sell these things -  you need the dropdown transformer for American electrical items. About 20 euro - its quite a large block but will do the job nicely


----------



## ClubMan (18 Aug 2008)

Yes but this thread has gone all over the place and some people are talking about different things other than the original _DS _question now! Obviously snipping the plug off and wiring on a 3 pin plug only makes sense if the power supply is rated 100-250V or whatever. As I pointed out in my first post and the first reply in this thread.


----------



## mrsoz (18 Aug 2008)

I bought my DS Lite in the states, and I just bought the car charger adapter here in gamestop for around €10 and just charge it in the car, the battery lasts ages when charged anyway.


----------



## Butter (20 Aug 2008)

I bought a step-down transformer from Peats electrical shop to charge a Nintendo DS Lite bought in the U.S.  Think it was about €27.  I suspect that it would be possible to get them at a cheaper price. As far as I have been able to make out Clubman is right - you need the step-down transformer not just a plug adapter.  Think it depends on the particular electrical item whether you need the transformer or not.


----------

